# Boy Scouts?



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am wondering if the Cub Scout movement has made it this far? I have found a few indications on google but the websites are not official so I haven't been able to get very far.

I have a 6 year old boy who would just love Beavers. Anyone have any information?

Thank you!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

eusweetheart said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am wondering if the Cub Scout movement has made it this far? I have found a few indications on google but the websites are not official so I haven't been able to get very far.
> 
> ...


This might help as it is a global Scout site

Scouts Network on Scoutface


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

eusweetheart said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am wondering if the Cub Scout movement has made it this far? I have found a few indications on google but the websites are not official so I haven't been able to get very far.
> 
> ...


Ths might be better

The Third Dubai Scout Group


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you! The second one was the one I had also found. It was last updated in 2001 and they didn't reply to my email I sent a few months ago. I thought maybe someone may have their son/daughter involved that could tell me of a pack and where it would be held.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Beavers*



eusweetheart said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am wondering if the Cub Scout movement has made it this far? I have found a few indications on google but the websites are not official so I haven't been able to get very far.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

My family and I will be moving to Dubai late May / early June. My 6 year old son also loves Beavers here in the UK. Last week I told his Beaver we were moving on and she has since kindly given me a contact for 2nd Dubai Scout Group Leader, who apparently runs a Beavers group. 

Our UK Beaver has never had any contact with this guy, but has found the details and passed them to me. I have not yet made contact myself as it is not a priority at this time but am happy to share the information here.

Quote:
"Jonathan Prior and his email is [email protected]"

I hope this info is of help, Let me know how you get on.

Good luck.


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

B-Bear said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family and I will be moving to Dubai late May / early June. My 6 year old son also loves Beavers here in the UK. Last week I told his Beaver we were moving on and she has since kindly given me a contact for 2nd Dubai Scout Group Leader, who apparently runs a Beavers group.
> 
> ...



THAT IS WONDERFUL THANKYOU!!! PERHAPS WE WILL MEET THERE IN SEPTEMBER 
My son's name is Elliot so if you see us there, it's because of you. thanks again!


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Beavers*



eusweetheart said:


> THAT IS WONDERFUL THANKYOU!!! PERHAPS WE WILL MEET THERE IN SEPTEMBER
> My son's name is Elliot so if you see us there, it's because of you. thanks again!


Very possible that we shall meet. I hope the details are in order and all works out. As mentioned please keep me informed.

Take care and good luck.


----------

